# Charles Daily shotgun



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Walmart sells a Charles Daily 12ga.< chambered for 3.5 ", semi-auto shotgun. Does anyone have one and are they a good gun?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bought one this past fall as a "throw away" for duck hunting in the swaps around the thumb, I hate to take my Browing out there! I've got to say it was the best $275.00 (+ tax) I've ever spent!

You mentioned 3.5"? Mine is a 3", semi-auto, black on black synth. stock. w/choke tubes. I put a "Glow" sight on it. I have noticed since I've bought mine that Wal-Mart now has several models of the CD semi available. Hell Wal-Mart even has Berreta's now!

Charles Daly used to make one hell of a gun, they're part of another company now. All I can tell you is mine has operated flawlessly. Keep her clean and well oiled and you shouldnt have a problem! Put about 500 rounds (25 boxs) of steel thru it this fall and sitting next to my buddies with there Benelli's and Berrata's even they didnt get all the birds andeven mentioned "Dam, thats one hell of a gun for the money, shoulda bought one of those!"

Yeh, Yeh, They spent all there money on a gun, so you know who got stuck buying the "pop" for after the hunt!

I've shot 3" steel, 3" #5's and even 2 3/4" "AA"s screwin around trap shootin. All have cycled thur the action fine. I do like to keep my semi-autos oiled though. If your looking for a recommendation, I guess you got one!

Good Luck!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

I was just about to drive over to Walmart to order the Charles Daly auto in the 20ga. youth stock and am happy to hear some positive comments.


----------

